# Fungus or Mold?



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Found this growing in one of my verts yesterday. Is this mold or fungus??


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

To my untrained eye, I would say it looks like fungus.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Technically, molds _are_ fungi.

http://www.sidwell.edu/us/science/vlb5/ ... rya/Fungi/

--Diane


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't think its a mushroom if thats what you want to know. But its definetly a fungus. Could be a mold, or maybe its in the mushroom family. In anycase, I don't think its a bad thing to have around. It will probably go away when the food runs out.


----------

